# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Powerlifters and DBOL

## endpoint

Hey there,
DBOL seems to be popping up, more and more on powerlifting sites.

Elitefts has made mention of it serveral times recently (without being tooooooo obvious).
All this Rhodestown talk mentions Dbol as well.

So whats the deal with dbol and powerlifting.

Is it a common steroid ?

I can imagine the amount of strength loss after stopping is ideal...so do you stay on it whilst doing the meet?

----------


## brianfantana

Dianabol is the breakfast of champions, arnie and the incredible hulk were supposed to have used it (well, probably wasnt alot else around back then).

I've only read about it so anything i do say may be criticised by others, it's supposedly good for strength and gaining muscle but i'm not sure how great it is for keeping muscle or strength post cycling, so i'd imagine it'd be better to keep on it - although, i dont know the laws of powerlifting seems kinda naughty to allow people to take it if you're meeting to compete. It does have side effects so be careful if you do ever consider it, do your reading :-)

----------


## haskell954

bumpp

----------


## scottish

why is it naughty to take for PL? As long as any users are competing in open class, then its good. If a user is trying to compete in tested classes just to win, then thats not good

----------


## cmillett

I agree with shorty....I mean scottish  :Wink:

----------


## Gears

I just rember seeing a powerlifer video, and some guy was asked in an interview how he got his strength. He finally said "Dbol and milk".

----------


## scottish

> I agree with shorty....I mean scottish





Why yes you do .. LOL

----------

